# What is the name of this track???



## donnie (Nov 29, 2008)

I recorded this audio during commercials on National Geographic channel. It is a background music on a promo of Earth Investigated documentary. The recording is low quality, but you can still recognize it, especially by the end of the track. Choir is singing, if that can help 

Please, tell me if you know the name of this work. Thank You in advance!


----------

